# Current Hacked HDD to Larger Drive Still Hacked?



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey everybody,

I have gotten so much from this forum and I would like to pick your brains again. I have a zippered SD-DVR40 w/60gig HDD in it. I have recently acquired an 80 gig HDD, WD 5400 rpm ripped from a R10 (My buddy had a fire at his apartment. Lightning Strike to the common roof of all things. The Plastic front was melted but the drive works perfectly!) . . . . got off topic. . . .sorry. I want to upgrade to the 80 gig and wanted to know that if I just use MFS Tools 2.0 to copy all the current recordings and settings and expand, do I need to re-Zipper? Or re-run the Enhancement Script? I wouldn't think I would need to, but with Prison Break returning Next Monday and the marathon on FX on Sunday, Im not taking any chances.


Thanks,

ddrumer


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you didn't expand to the full 60 GB drive you can expand to the 80 GB drive.
If you did expand, you cannot, and have to shrink (losing recordings, although you can copy them off).

Your hacks will keep, whatever you do.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

ddrumer said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I have gotten so much from this forum and I would like to pick your brains again. I have a zippered SD-DVR40 w/60gig HDD in it. I have recently acquired an 80 gig HDD, WD 5400 rpm ripped from a R10 (My buddy had a fire at his apartment. Lightning Strike to the common roof of all things. The Plastic front was melted but the drive works perfectly!) . . . . got off topic. . . .sorry. I want to upgrade to the 80 gig and wanted to know that if I just use MFS Tools 2.0 to copy all the current recordings and settings and expand, do I need to re-Zipper? Or re-run the Enhancement Script? I wouldn't think I would need to, but with Prison Break returning Next Monday and the marathon on FX on Sunday, Im not taking any chances.


Why not order a twinbreeze bracket from weaknees and just add the 80 gigs to the 60GB drive you already have?


----------



## ddrumer (Dec 3, 2004)

The original 60 gig I ripped from my computer. I would very much like it back. I never even filled up the orginal 40 gig, so I really don't care. I thought I had read that I could Expand and preserve recordings twice with MFSTool 2.0, but that that was the max. I do have the original 40 gig put up so I know I can preserve the entire season of Rome and Up to Date season of West Wing w/o a prob, just wanted to keep what I had though. This isn't the case?


----------

